# RS Body Kits available



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry i can't do that anymore man lol.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Sorry i can't do that anymore man lol.


I know..its cool tho..wonder if they would have purchased the car back with an RS bumper?..hey iKerm..**** of a night huh (HEAT)


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh man, i have no voice from the screaming. I was going to hit up 49st in Hialeah to celebrate and all i had to do was go downstairs and the pool was full of fans screaming and throwing themselves in the pool lol. All of us then went outside and started cheering with all the cars that passed by. I had my white wig and my heat sunglasses.

I went to last years championship lol it was equally as crazy if not more. This year i had to pass though. (no pun)


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> View attachment 15408
> 
> 
> I came across new kits offered through Korean Auto Imports and noticed that they have new body kits available and 2 appear to be for the RS model. I know the white one for sure is for the RS, however im not feeling it too much. Im more interested in the dark grey one pictured, however after calling the company they said its not RS compatible. What do you guys think? Also, whats your thoughts on the euro-update bumper with the lip?
> ...


Too bad I'm in Texas I would like to see the RS kit on an ECO lol. But I might check that kit out since I have some body damage lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I kind of like thia kit but can't really see it on my phone so hiw does it look guys.

http://www.koreanautoimports.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=149_389_399&products_id=14780

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I like it


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Rocky87 said:


> I like it


Sweet lol I like whay you wrote in your biography it made me giggle.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

The gray one is definitely for a non RS car, looks awesome though. Idk about that white one...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Darn, I thought no one checked up on Korean Imports anymore. My plan was to get the front lip from the white one and CF wrap it with a clear coat on top to look like a front splitter. I think it would look good in black as a contrast piece instead of body color because it doesn't hug the car as a kit, and instead leaves what looks like a gap between it and the bumper under the fogs.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Is... is that... a body kit _​on a body kit?_ hmy:


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Sweet lol I like whay you wrote in your biography it made me giggle.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Lol I had to check because I didn't remember what I wrote. But it's true haha


----------

